# ivermection pour on vs eprinex pour on



## BOERKING

Im using it to treat lice and external parasites

Which one do you reccomend? My vet has both but the attended at the front said the eprinex is better but i would like to know your opinions thanks! 

I dont know if this makes a diffrence but the eprinex is also more money it could be that they want to make more! Haha


----------



## toth boer goats

*eprinex pour on*


----------



## BOERKING

Why eprinex? Thanks


----------



## SusanP

Eprinex kills a wider variety of parasites and at several different stages as well. My experience is that I only need to apply it once. Also, it has no milk withhold period whereas I believe the Ivermectin does.


----------



## BOERKING

The withold time does not matter to me

Maybe ill get eprinex 
Whats the dosage? Is it the same as cow? Or do i times the dosage? Thx


----------



## SusanP

I have always tripled the dose as I was told early on that's needed for goats when using cattle or horse products off-label. The literature on Eprinex states that in studies it was shown to have an extremely wide margin of error, I believe they tested up to 8x the recommended dose with no ill effects, so I have felt comfortable using the triple dose and never had a problem. I don't use chemical wormers often, but when I need one Eprinex has never let me down.


----------



## GoatMaaa

Hi there - sorry for jumping in on your thread! I was curious about the Eprinex, as one of my goats struggles with external parasites (and inevitably shares them with her sister, who seems to be less affected/fights them off with only a little help from nu coat and pymethrin). I am confused about how Eprinex should be given - oral, injection, or truly used as pour-on (I usually see Ivermectin pour on recommended as injection for externals)?

Toth Boer stated "applied" so I was thinking applied to skin, but then SusanP referenced dose, which technically can still hold true for pour on, but made me second-guess and think perhaps it should be oral/drench or maybe injected.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Pour-ons should NEVER be injected, they are not in a sterile solution. 

I use Eprinex as intended, poured in a line along the back, from withers to tail. I don't know about giving it orally, but it seems like it would taste really nasty.


----------



## ksalvagno

Pour on should only be used as a pour on. Absolutely NEVER inject it.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, never inject a pour on.


Eprinex dosage is 1cc per 22lbs, straight from the container, not diluted. Use like you would use frontline on a dog.


----------



## happybleats

> I usually see Ivermectin pour on recommended as injection for externals)?


I agree...its Ivomec and Ivomec plus injectable is injected for mites and sucking lice...: ) Always remember...injectable come with a rubber stopper top...if not them its never injected! ever..


----------



## lottsagoats1

Injecting pourons or orals meds will destroy the skin and underlying tissues. I friend of mine was told to inject the oral CMPK, sub q. OMG, what a mess. The skin and muscle died and sloughed off. She lived, but it was a battle. Fortunately, it was during the cooler season, so flies were not a big problem.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I've never used the Eprinex, but figure why am I going to spend more if Ivermectin Pour On works well for our goats?
We started Ivermectin Pour On in Feb 2014 when young kids developed ear mites. It has been recommended that you use it every 10 days for 3 treatments so you can kill all stages of lice. For mites, we were told to use it every 5-6 days until signs of improvement. After that it can be used every 4 weeks if need be to help prevent issues. We use it here and there, but tend to use it more in the winter and spring <when we use more hay/hay bedding>.

We've not seen lice at all since we started this, which is a huge accomplishment for us as we always seemed to be fighting those nasty little buggers.
We did have mites this winter again, but only on the young kids, I think they were about 3 weeks old, so I will be looking into how young we can treat kids for ear mites to prevent them.


----------



## BOERKING

Its that ivermection pour on i cant buy only they wont ship to my US post box
And if i where to buy it here im paying almost double but i am getting less pour on

Eprinex can be shipped here no problem so should i just buy that? And if my buck weighs 200lbs how many mls do i give my buck? Thanks guys


----------



## GoatMaaa

happybleats said:


> I agree...its Ivomec and Ivomec plus injectable is injected for mites and sucking lice...: ) Always remember...injectable come with a rubber stopper top...if not them its never injected! ever..


AHHH I see where I went wrong, Ivermectin vs. Ivomec! :doh: I was pretty confused there for a minute, as I had been stalking the 'spot for a solution a couple of months ago and felt I had educated myself well from everyone's prior posts (and now laughing at myself). Thanks for clearing that up for me (and potentially saving my babies from that horror!!)

My current vet (I need a new one for other reasons) sells us Cydectin; he leaves it in non-injectable syringes at the front desk for us, but he hasn't seen the goats since they were ~3 months old, so I worry that they are getting the correct dose. The cydectin seemed to take care of the initial round of spring mites, but since we didn't have a second follow up dose, Bitsy has gone itchy again. 
I'm dropping off fecals tomorrow as I think their eyelids are starting to look a little pale. Anyone know if it is safe to apply the Eprinex, and then worm them with something else (potentially Cydectin) shortly thereafter?


----------



## happybleats

> Ivermectin vs. Ivomec


actually Ivomec is Ivermectin..just a brand name...what you want to watch for is pour ons, orals and injectable...you can give injectable Ivermectin only IF the goat is not anemic...inject it if it is anemic...it can all get real confusing..but you will learn what best suites your herd...

I would wait for the fecal results and find a wormer to take care of all your needs if you can...for example if they have internal worms and Mites..use Ivermectin injectable to cover both issues..if they have lice...use something like Cylence or 7 dust, python dust ect..to kill the lice and wormer of choice for internal worms...I personaly do not like Cydectin..the pour on many use orally, the chemical carrier is horrid, smells of pain remover and is designed to be oily to stay on the animal when poured on, even in rain..I would not want to feed that to my goats....they do make and oral drench for sheep that I would think would be much better...
start with a fecal then decide what route you need to go...: ) we will be happy to help you with choices


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree


----------



## BOERKING

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, never inject a pour on.
> 
> Eprinex dosage is 1cc per 22lbs, straight from the container, not diluted. Use like you would use frontline on a dog.


Whats a frontline of a dog?

And do i use the dosage on the eprinex bottle or do i Times it for goats?

Susan said she does 3X but does anyone else? Thanks


----------



## SusanP

Just to clarify, I use Eprinex as a pour on, as intended, NOT orally. I triple the label dose when using it on my goats only.


----------



## Margaret deL

okay...so the triple dose is 1 cc per 22 pounds...correct?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes.


----------



## Margaret deL

toth boer goats said:


> Yes.


Thank you! Second question...can you recommend a safe hay rack for pygmy goats with horns?


----------



## toth boer goats

I have boers, so, I really do not know.


----------

